# Want!!!!!!!!!



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

"Xenry"-excellent Jumper, Eventer, dressage prospect!

SO BEAUTIFULLY put together and perfect color and markings....PULEASE SANTA?


----------



## Luvmypibble (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey !!! I'm here now !!! heheheh only way I knew you was this picture of your boy !!! and you post this ad in the other forum !!!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

When I win Lotto Sprocket, I'll buy him for you!
Beautiful horse, heaps of potential there with the right person. Not that I know anything about horses of course.....


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> When I win Lotto Sprocket, I'll buy him for you!
> Beautiful horse, heaps of potential there with the right person. Not that I know anything about horses of course.....


He looks so much like my first horse. I love me a chestnut! The plainer the better :biggrin:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Luvmypibble said:


> Hey !!! I'm here now !!! heheheh only way I knew you was this picture of your boy !!! and you post this ad in the other forum !!!


Hey Trish! I'm glad you came! Tyson is so cute! WE NEED PICTURES!!!!!!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Beautiful horse!


----------

